# THERE you are!!!



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Today after getting back from a walk I left Dudley in our lounge walked through the hall to the kitchen and then back to the lounge, thought i was going bonkers as i couldn't see him - not on sofa or chair, not under coffee table, went back to kitchen thinking he must have followed me and flopped down out there or the dining room - back room ..no, then though maybe he sneaked upstairs (not allowed) but on looking in the lounge again i spotted him...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89xNE-zDcEc&feature=share
(excuse my horrid voice!)


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh Dudley - such a sweet boy - and you didn't even destroy the wicker box (yet )


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

How funny! I love the way he never budged when you found him. At least it wasn't a coal bucket
I guess a basket is just another dog bed to them. 
I can always remember our old ladbrador use to lay in the washing basket and it didn't even bother him that sometimes the washing was wet.


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

Hee hee! He looks very comfy!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

That is THE cutest thing!! I want to kiss that nose! And your voice is lovely!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

We absolutely love this. Jenny and I melted at that cute boy in the basket. I simple don't believe he is ever naughty!!! Simply angelic. Don't you just wonder what goes through their heads and their thought processes. What a cute thing to do. Gorgeous gorgeous boy too. Sincere eyes. Oh and your voice is absolutely fine!!!

It reminded me of Lola getting in the washing basket...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That is priceless!!!!! hahah omg he is so cute!! oh Dudley always good for a laugh, such a silly boy. that is great!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh Dudley! What a silly sausage  He does look very happy in there though, maybe he wanted to sleep like a log


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh Dudley, you're so funny!! What a gorgeous boy xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I've tried a few times to see this but the link doesn't work for me.... Maybe it's my iPad?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I've tried a few times to see this but the link doesn't work for me.... Maybe it's my iPad?


hmm, thats strange as the link was youtube not facebook - can you see his facebook page if you click on the link below, I think you should be able to even if you are not on it, and you maybe able to see it from there - or i wonder if you would find his video's if you went onto the youtube site and then searched for Dudley the cockapoo...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks dawn - I'm off to FB Dudley in what sounds like chillimg / snoozing in basket of logs!!


----------

